# Rotes Meer 14.4 -21.4



## mastercraft (28. März 2018)

Hi an alle

ist jemand vom 14.4 -21.4 in Hurghada ?

wollte eigentlich so wie die letzten jahre nach hamata nur leider sind die flüge ausgebucht.

bin mit nem Freund wieder mal ne Woche zum fischen da, sollte jemand Lust haben können wir auf jedenfall mal gemeinsam aufs Schiff gehen.

Wir sind zu zweit und haben schon ein boot für 3 Tage gechartert, kenn den Skipper schon und dieser hat Gott sei dank auch richtig Ahnung vom angeln,
geplant ist rolling , jigging und popping.

petri


----------



## Krallblei (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Rotes Meer 14.4 -21.4*

Hi Oli

Wie lief es?


----------



## mastercraft (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Rotes Meer 14.4 -21.4*

hi
war ja leider in hurghada  da die Flüge nach marsa alam ausgebucht waren.
das Hotel war gerade im umbau also mal die erste pleite, dielage war super, hatten ne super eigene bucht ohne nachbar Hotel .

beim bootsverleih lieh ich mir mal ein trettboot aus und bin vor aufs Riff gefahren , war dann dort recht lustig hatte kleine jiggs mit und ungefähr an die 10 grössere bisse wobei ich nur einen guten grouper landen konnte da die rute doch etwas zu leicht war #q

waren dann am montag mit "Red Sea sport fishing guide" (so ist er auf Facebook ) von 7:00 - 16:00 auf nen centerconsol boat draussen( 200,-€) und der hatte so richtig Ahnung vom Poppen auf GT 's
hab da auch nen mit 28 KG gefangen :vik:wobei die rute in die Brüche ging.

am Mittwoch sind wir dann übernacht mit nem grossen boot raus hatten aber nicht so viel glück , bis auf nen riesen red snapper .

im grossen und ganzen ist hurghada ok aber nicht zu vergleichen mit marsa alam.

stell gleich noch ein paar Fotos rein

petri


----------



## mastercraft (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Rotes Meer 14.4 -21.4*

hier mal ein paar fotos


----------



## mastercraft (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Rotes Meer 14.4 -21.4*

Gt und am Boot


----------



## mastercraft (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Rotes Meer 14.4 -21.4*

für Infos bzgl bootsfischertouren in hurghada meldet euch bei mir kann euch dann mal die Adressen zukommen lassen

petri


----------



## Lorenz (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Rotes Meer 14.4 -21.4*

#h


mastercraft schrieb:


> waren dann am montag mit "Red Sea sport fishing guide" (so ist er auf Facebook ) von 7:00 - 16:00 auf nen centerconsol boat draussen( 200,-€) und der hatte so richtig Ahnung vom Poppen auf GT 's
> hab da auch nen mit 28 KG gefangen :vik:wobei die rute in die Brüche ging.



Petri!
Warst du alleine auf dem Boot?
Bilder von schönen gejiggten Fischen hat der auch auf seiner facebook-Seite. Interessant.


----------



## ralle (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Rotes Meer 14.4 -21.4*

Mit nen Tretboot auf GTs - hat was !!

Feine Bilder und schöner Bericht !!


----------



## W-Lahn (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Rotes Meer 14.4 -21.4*

Petri! #6


----------



## nostradamus (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Rotes Meer 14.4 -21.4*

Hi,
interessant! Freue mich auf Bilder. 
Hast du auch Adressen für Marsa Alam?

Danke
mario


----------



## mastercraft (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: Rotes Meer 14.4 -21.4*



Lorenz schrieb:


> #h
> 
> 
> Petri!
> ...



hatte nen Freund mit , waren zu zweit , der guide hatte noch seinen Helfer dabei , also zu viert am boot .


----------



## mastercraft (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: Rotes Meer 14.4 -21.4*



nostradamus schrieb:


> Hi,
> interessant! Freue mich auf Bilder.
> Hast du auch Adressen für Marsa Alam?
> 
> ...





Amin Abu Rehab findest du auf Facebook , internetseite von Amin
ist srs-fishing.com
wenn du kontakt aufnimmst sag ihm nen schönen gruss von mir .
wegen dem preis musst du richtig feilschen mit ihm, hab mit krallblei im jänner für 2 tage mit Übernachtung an board 500.-€ gezahlt.

lg


----------



## mastercraft (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: Rotes Meer 14.4 -21.4*

bin vom 20.okt - 27.okt wieder in marsa alam und werde sicher 2 touren machen, sollte jemanden unten sein einfach melden.

lg


----------



## nostradamus (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: Rotes Meer 14.4 -21.4*

Klasse und danke für die Info. 
Du fährst immer mit dem boot raus?

Gruß
mario


----------



## mastercraft (6. Mai 2018)

*AW: Rotes Meer 14.4 -21.4*



nostradamus schrieb:


> Klasse und danke für die Info.
> Du fährst immer mit dem boot raus?
> 
> Gruß
> mario



so oft es möglich ist , und wenn ich im Hotel bin schaue ich natürlich das ich auch vom ufer aus ein bischen angeln kann.
hatte eigentlich noch nie Probleme wenn ich weit genug weg vom Hotel war .
lg


----------



## mastercraft (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Rotes Meer 14.4 -21.4*



Lorenz schrieb:


> #h
> 
> 
> Petri!
> ...



ne waren zu zweit aber mehr gehen auf den centerkonsoler nicht , wäre sonst ein bisschen eng

LG


----------

